# Pioneer SA-520 Amplifier



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2010)

HI

Recently i managed to blow up my pioneer SA-520 amp. I was highly wounded by this. The amp itself is a lates 80's amp and i have fallen in love with it. Its sound, looks and overall performance. I was hopeing if any of you guys no where id beable to find an amp like this? Ive searched ebay to no avail but dont no of any other sites on thenet that may possibly sell this. If i have no hope of buying a new one could you recommend an amp just as good?
The speakers i have hooked up to it are 8 ohms impedance and have a frequency response of 45hz-20Khz and a max wattage of 60w. So an amp with better specs then this is pointless.





Many thanks in advance
ste


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2010)

have you even opened the case to see if the fuses are good?

Older tech does offer some easier fixes sometimes

Im not sure if thats a newer image, but if its powering on and not outputting sound disrequard my comment.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> have you even opened the case to see if the fuses are good?
> 
> Older tech does offer some easier fixes sometimes
> 
> Im not sure if thats a newer image, but if its powering on and not outputting sound disrequard my comment.



hi thanks for the quick reply, sorry that is an older picture. At the top where the grill is there a transformer (thats what i think it is im not very good with electronics). Its a rather large componant, they drop the voltage from the wall right to the level the device needs? Anyway i turned it on and a huge spark flew out the top from that componant and now when i turn it on nothing happens. I dont no if that is fixable or not but it seem's like a job out of my league if it is.
thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2010)

well if the power circuitry went down, any of the components, they all get power from a source. I'm not saying something didn't blow straight up, but popping out a few screws and giving a good once over with your eyes to look for blown fuses or black marks and signs of smoke damage is a good place to start. Obviously the warranty is a bit gone


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> well if the power circuitry went down, any of the components, they all get power from a source. I'm not saying something didn't blow straight up, but popping out a few screws and giving a good once over with your eyes to look for blown fuses or black marks and signs of smoke damage is a good place to start. Obviously the warranty is a bit gone



haha yes gone by a short while

I opened her up an actually i did notice a fuse with a dark burn like mark around it and is seems to be hooked up to the power supply part, and is on the side where the spark came from. There are two other fuses like this, they dont have the dark ring but i dont no if they are ok or not as i dont no what they should look like if that makes sense.












Do you think this could be the problem?
Edit: If this is fixable please move the thread to the right section of the forum, thanks.


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like a blown fuse to me. It should be replaced.

However, something caused the fuse to blow. I'm just concerned that if you replace the fuse and turn it on, it's gonna blow again. 

Let's hope the cause was external. (power spike or something)


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> That looks like a blown fuse to me. It should be replaced.
> 
> However, something caused the fuse to blow. I'm just concerned that if you replace the fuse and turn it on, it's gonna blow again.
> 
> Let's hope the cause was external. (power spike or something)



Well ill pick one up tmoz, whats the worst that can happen? i replace it and i blows again, its only a couple of quid lost worth a try i gues.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree it is usually something that causes the fuse to go, but we are discussing 20 year old parts, and is why I lead you there to begin with. I worked in applianced for a bunch of years. and when people used to get rid of tube TV's before flat screens were all the rage, it was at least 75% of the time a blown fuse, asame with a lot of the recievers I got around.

Clean it all up, give it a good blast of air, and replace the fuse. I would say try it with no speakers or imput connected to see if she fires alone, then add input and speakers if all is peachy.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I agree it is usually something that causes the fuse to go, but we are discussing 20 year old parts, and is why I lead you there to begin with. I worked in applianced for a bunch of years. and when people used to get rid of tube TV's before flat screens were all the rage, it was at least 75% of the time a blown fuse, asame with a lot of the recievers I got around.
> 
> Clean it all up, give it a good blast of air, and replace the fuse. I would say try it with no speakers or imput connected to see if she fires alone, then add input and speakers if all is peachy.



ok will do ill get back to you tmorrow with hopefully good news. If it blows again do you think she's salvageable? Or would it be a componant that wouldnt be cost effective to replace?
edit: i may have got it wrong but it seems the wires go to that first then everything else so im praying that nothing else was fried before that. I am most usually/likely wrong though...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 5, 2010)

you can replace components, finding them, soldering them on, and testing for the dead or dying part is tougher though.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you can replace components, finding them, soldering them on, and testing for the dead or dying part is tougher though.



Well i replaced the fuse and again it blew. The lights came on everything happened like it normally would and then it took about a second for it to go. Im thinking it may be that big block in the top left of the picture as that is the only thing wired up before the fuse. Any ideas on where i could pick anew one up? or even if it is that? Theres a shop that says they can have a look for a £10 but id rather try other/cheaper options first


----------



## Biker (Mar 5, 2010)

Well if you have a blown transformer they can be replaced by a competent hi-fi technician and it should not cost you too much....


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 5, 2010)

ive been told to check the four things between the mains transformer and the two big capacitors with a DVM, you guys probably no more then my mate does so is there anything else you would suggest that i test? I only have access to  DVM when i get home for about a day so id like to no now so i can do it all in one go cheers
edit: well ill give an update incase anyone is still looking at this. The problems been narrowed down to either the four rectifiers, which convert AC to DC ive been told, or the actual transformer itself. Either way seems like a fairly easy fix, the rectifiers aren't exactly hard to solder on, the teransofrmer on the other hand i may need to help with (if it is that). The reason i/we believe it is one of these two componants is that the fuse that keepings blowing is the mains fuse the other two are for the power amp so if they had blow then there would be a more serious problem and she would just be scrap. So plan of action test the four rectifiers check non have shorted or out and depending on what happens there depends on what i do next 

edit2: I fell like a right tard now but i notice the the first of the other two fuses, the one next to the two huge capacitors has blown. I must have missed it after first inspection. Im not too sure why it causes the mains fuse to blow but i think the capactiors charge up then release the power to fire up the whole system, that surge of power is why i get a pop when i turn it on. Then the fuse stops them doing it over an over. That fuse had blown so they kept on doing it which drew too much power and caused the mains fuse to trip. Thats what i think tho but anyway ill just replace all the fuses in her and try again.


----------



## DonQuixote99 (Mar 10, 2010)

STE, every good wish for success in your efforts to save your well-loved SA-520.

(BTW, if, gosh forbid, you do have to say goodby to it, I've just sent you a PM....)


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 10, 2010)

DonQuixote99 said:


> STE, every good wish for success in your efforts to save your well-loved SA-520.
> 
> (BTW, if, gosh forbid, you do have to say goodby to it, I've just sent you a PM....)



Id give you more then one thanks if i could  ive replied mate


----------



## TIGR (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't have luck fixing it, one just popped up here. 

If you _really_ love it, you could have one on standby as a potential replacement or parts should you be unable to fix yours down the line.


----------

